# Do I really need a Temporary Residence Card?



## texmexgal1 (Jun 16, 2015)

I have gotten different opinions on what to do about this. I will be living in Mazatlan for at least a year as I have signed a 1 yr. lease. Some say legally I should spend the $200+ to get one. Others have been living on their temp. visa for 30 yrs. Another tells me he couldn't make enough $$ to live there, so he just doesn't have anything and says no one has ever been deported for not having a visa. I would love to hear other opinions please and experiences. I will be moving June 29. Thanks!


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Get a 180 day Tourist permit if a Visa is such a big deal. Drive to Nogales to get a new one


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Mexican Immigration charges $5413 pesos to process a Residente Temporal visa/card in Mexico plus $35.00US for the Mexican Consulate plus $332 pesos for a 30 day FMM "canje" card. About $420.00 US. Photos [3] cost about $200.00 pesos. If you get one you can join a socialized medical plan in Mexico, an INAPAM card if over 60 for 50% off intercity bus tickets, etc. and no need to return to Nogales 2 times. I might be easier to get bank accounts, telephone, cable, electricity, water services etc.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Permits issued for permission to be in the country as a tourist do not apply to people who reside in Mexico. Residents aren't tourists.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Longford said:


> Permits issued for permission to be in the country as a tourist do not apply to people who reside in Mexico. Residents aren't tourists.


You should have added that this is merely your opinion, Longford, not a fact supported by Mexican law.


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

Most Americans (esp. younger ones) live in Mexico with the FMM (6 month tourist card) and then leave Mexico and return back to get a new FMM. Last I read the income requirements for any visa other than FMM was proof of $1500/month or more in bank for 6 months or more. The problem is that if you travel somewhere and get checked by immigration and don't have any type of visa you can be deported and not allowed to return to Mexico. Most people who live near Mexico City cross into Guatemela at the expiration of their FMM and then cross back into Mexico and get a new FMM. If you are near California, Arizona or Texas then simply go back to one of those borders to get a new FMM. Getting a VISA other than FMM is not that easy. Read Rolly Brook's website about requirements for the various VISAs. And don't believe those that say INM never checks your immigration status esp. if you are not in Baja (which is more lenient). Ive read on many forums that people got into a lot of trouble with INM when they didn't have documentation.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

mes1952 said:


> Most Americans (esp. younger ones) live in Mexico with the FMM (6 month tourist card) and then leave Mexico and return back to get a new FMM. . . . .


I don't know any Americans living in Mexico who use FMM's instead of holding Residente Temporal or Residente Permanente status. Maybe you know a different class of expats than I do!


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> You should have added that this is merely your opinion, Longford, not a fact supported by Mexican law.


Certainly it's an opinion ... which I believe is supported by the written regulations which appear on the form and by the text of the regulations describing the visa/permission categories. 

If you have found an exception to the published regulations and texts appearing on the forms which provide an exemption for foreigners who have established residency in Mexico from the requirement to comply with the regulations, if they don't want to, or allowing them to lie about the purpose for their presence in Mexico ... please post a link to that. I think even a high school student understands the difference between who is as tourist and who is a resident. 

It's one thing for someone to ask a question, and its another to provide information regarding how to break the law or violate the Mexican regulations ... advice which would, if offered, violate the terms of participation on this very forum from what I understand.

Instead of encouraging people to live in Mexico illegally, persons who claim to admire and respect Mexico and Mexicans might want to demonstrate those things by encouraging people who may in Mexico, or thinking of coming to Mexico, to honor and obey the law.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Longford said:


> Certainly it's an opinion ... which I believe is supported by the written regulations which appear on the form and by the text of the regulations describing the visa/permission categories.
> 
> If you have found an exception to the published regulations and texts appearing on the forms which provide an exemption for foreigners who have established residency in Mexico from the requirement to comply with the regulations, if they don't want to, or allowing them to lie about the purpose for their presence in Mexico ... please post a link to that. I think even a high school student understands the difference between who is as tourist and who is a resident.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your comments, which we shall give due consideration, again. On the other hand, maybe not. LOL


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Longford, getting tired of writing this same message to you.
Would you just give a link to the Official Mexican Gov. website that collaborates what you are stating.
And please stop insinuating that people that live in Mexico on the 180 FMM are not breaking the law, there is no law, if there is ----show me........


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Longford said:


> Permits issued for permission to be in the country as a tourist do not apply to people who reside in Mexico. Residents aren't tourists.


Yer at it again with right/wrong and tourist permits

I have two Canadian neighbors that own property and only have Tourists Permits. They are only here for winter months and fly in and out.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

sparks said:


> I have two Canadian neighbors that own property and only have Tourists Permits. They are only here for winter months and fly in and out.


Are you confused about who has established residency in Mexico and who is a tourist? :confused2:


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Notes:
The FMM is not a visa. It is used for many things, including a 180 day tourist permit (visitante), at the discretion of the border agent you encounter upon entry.
A visa, either Residente Temporal or Residente Permanente, must be applied for in your home country; not in Mexico unless married to a Mexican or the parent or offspring of a Mexican, etc.
One may not work in Mexico without a visa permitting such activity.
Now that Mexican authorities are computerized, it is wise to do things legally.


----------



## jackinbox (Jun 9, 2015)

My wife and I are looking into moving to Rosarito. At first we plan on leasing for 6 months just to make sure we've made the correct decision. Do we need to apply for the temporary resident Visa, or can we do this after we've been there a few months and have decided to stay?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Technically, you will remain a tourist if you do that and your visit is expected to be 72 hours. An FMM tourist permit would allow 180 days, but might make it difficult to enter into a lease contract, or to obtain other services. A Residente Temporal visa solves all those potential problems and complications.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Technically, you will remain a tourist if you do that and your visit is expected to be 72 hours. An FMM tourist permit would allow 180 days, but might make it difficult to enter into a lease contract, or to obtain other services. A Residente Temporal visa solves all those potential problems and complications.


If you do decide to apply for a Residente Temporal visa, you'll have to return to the US to begin the application process at a Mexican Consulate.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Longford said:


> Are you confused about who has established residency in Mexico and who is a tourist? :confused2:


Not at all ..... there just seems to be a number of approaches to living here as opposed to visiting. Owning a Mexican car and a house sounds like living rather than just visiting


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

jackinbox said:


> My wife and I are looking into moving to Rosarito. At first we plan on leasing for 6 months just to make sure we've made the correct decision. Do we need to apply for the temporary resident Visa, or can we do this after we've been there a few months and have decided to stay?


When you apply for the temporary resident visa, you have to start the process at the Mexican embassy in your home country. You would probably be best off visiting for 6 months as tourists (it’s actually 180 days – a little less than 6 months) to see whether you will want to stay long-term. Then if you decide to make the move, you will have to return home to put in the application for your resident visa.


----------



## texmexgal1 (Jun 16, 2015)

Thanks to all for your comments. I will do the right thing. I just needed further verification from what I had been told from others.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Come on Longford, just point out that official Mexican Gov. website that states you can not do the FMM turn around...........or admit there is no such law......


----------



## buzzbar (Feb 9, 2013)

texmexgal1 said:


> he just doesn't have anything and says no one has ever been deported for not having a visa.


As Mes1952 says, quite false and dangerous advice. A person I know did in fact get deported back to USA for not bothering to renew his tourist card, and it was in fact in the lenient Baja!


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

sparks said:


> Not at all ..... there just seems to be a number of approaches to living here as opposed to visiting. Owning a Mexican car and a house sounds like living rather than just visiting


You really don't understand the difference between the terms residency and visitor/tourist, do you? It seems that you're not alone, and that explains why some people have had difficulty comprehending the regulations. :noidea:


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

chicois8 said:


> Come on Longford, just point out that official Mexican Gov. website that states you can not do the FMM turn around...........or admit there is no such law......


Chico, I believe it would serve us much more here if you were to post where the regularizations/laws say that the FMM can be used by people who want to reside in Mexico for more than 180 days. I will suggest that you will not do this.

Since the FMM is the paperwork for tourists and not residents, anyone desiring to actually reside in Mexico more than 180 days would have to lie to the officials by requesting an additional FMM. I will not suggest anyone lie to those officials, would you?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

*******, says " I will not suggest anyone lie to those officials, would you?" 

No I would not but *I have never stated it was legal to do a 180 day border run*, I look at the rules and can not find any that Longford claims there are...I just ask him to provide the Mexican Gov.website where he gets his infomation from, funny though he never has provided this info, he just keeps inferring these people are breaking a law and are criminals....must make him feel superior, que lastima


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Longford said:


> You really don't understand the difference between the terms residency and visitor/tourist, do you? It seems that you're not alone, and that explains why some people have had difficulty comprehending the regulations.


You're the only one that seems to think we should be limited to one FMM a year ..... or something like that. All these people that turn around at the border or own houses and cars really don't care what you think.

As others have asked .... please post your sources


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

chicois8 said:


> *******, says " I will not suggest anyone lie to those officials, would you?"
> 
> No I would not but *I have never stated it was legal to do a 180 day border run*, I look at the rules and can not find any that Longford claims there are...I just ask him to provide the Mexican Gov.website where he gets his infomation from, funny though he never has provided this info, he just keeps inferring these people are breaking a law and are criminals....must make him feel superior, que lastima


 Let me get this straight: are you sayin' that you agree with Longford that doing a 180 day border run is illegal?

Actually, Chico, if you (or some of those who claim Longford is incorrect) would supply that regulation/law I asked for, it would show that Longford is indeed incorrect and just "pissin' in the wind", and many others here that say it is legal, are actually correct. Can anyone help us out on this? 

Lets put that law out for everyone to read and show Longford in black and white that the law says that the FMM can be used for residency if a person wants to reside in Mexico for more than 180 days.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

sparks said:


> You're the only one that seems to think we should be limited to one FMM a year ..... or something like that. All these people that turn around at the border or own houses and cars really don't care what you think.
> 
> As others have asked .... please post your sources


Gee, Sparks, I do not remember Longford sayin' tourist should be limited to one FMM a year. When did he say that?

My understanding is that he said that the FMM is for tourists, not for people who want to reside in Mexico for more than 180 days. The Mexican government has provided the RT and RP for people wishing to reside in Mexico for more than 180.

I think you have become confused here.  
Just relax and read what Longford says, not what others say he said. My experience here is that often some are not careful readers.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

sparks said:


> You're the only one that seems to think we should be limited to one FMM a year ..... or something like that. All these people that turn around at the border or own houses and cars really don't care what you think.


  



> It might seem that once a child learns to read in the elementary grades he is able to tackle any future text that comes his way. This is not true. Reading comprehension strategies must be refined, practiced and reinforced continually throughout life.


Source: What is Reading Comprehension?

:confused2:


----------



## Cristobal (Nov 25, 2014)

sparks said:


> Not at all ..... there just seems to be a number of approaches to living here as opposed to visiting. Owning a Mexican car and a house sounds like living rather than just visiting



Does the US consider Canadians that spend the winter in Fla., Texas or Arizona as residents or tourists?


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

A useless conversation ..... it's only semantics. There is no law to support either side of this because it's a non issue


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

******* you must be dense, just because someone says " I have never stated it was legal to do a 180 day border run, " does not mean I think it is legal or illegal and it's non of your business what I believe..
Again I ask for Longford to back up his claims...Are you his apprentice?

You say" My understanding is that he said that the FMM is for tourists" And you are partially correct...
The FMM is used for a multitude of items like a tourist permit, and the 30 day pass to enter Mexico to complete the residence process and it can be used to purchase property, that is why it is called an FMM
which stands for *FORMA MIGRATORIA MULTIPLE *


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

chicois8 said:


> ******* you must be dense, and it's non of your business what I believe..
> Again I ask for Longford to back up his claimsYou say" My understanding is that he said that the FMM is for tourists" And you are partially correct...


Just as I indicated, Chico, you are unable to show the law, and no one else can either. Trying to reflect the blame to others does not serve you well. Since you are familiar with Forma Migratoria Multiple, does it say it is the form to be used for a person wanting to reside in Mexico for more than 180 days or not? What are RT and RP used for? Man-up.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

coondawg said:


> Just as I indicated, Chico, you are unable to show the law, and no one else can either. Trying to reflect the blame to others does not serve you well. Man-up.


If there is no law .... why do you want to see it? This is nuts .... gheeesh


----------



## Cristobal (Nov 25, 2014)

sparks said:


> A useless conversation ..... it's only semantics. There is no law to support either side of this because it's a non issue


Oh I would care to differ. Neither the US nor Mexico considers tourists as residents. If a foreigner visits either country under a visa or permit issued to a tourist, they are tourists and not legal residents.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

I think people who ask, as the OP did, should be able to see the law that says the FMM is the form to apply for to reside in Mexico for more than 180 days, not just the opinion of some posters here. Seems fair and responsible to me. The people who suggest that should be able to show that reg/law, no?


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Cristobal said:


> Oh I would care to differ. Neither the US nor Mexico considers tourists as residents. If a foreigner visits either country under a visa or permit issued to a tourist, they are tourists and not legal residents.


These border crosser's property owners and vehicle owners don't care what you call them ..... is my point


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

coondawg said:


> I think people who ask, as the OP did, should be able to see the law that says the FMM is the form to apply for to reside in Mexico for more than 180 days, not just the opinion of some posters here. Seems fair and responsible to me. The people who suggest that should be able to show that reg/law, no?


Yes .... per FMM. Says nothing about a second or third one


----------



## Cristobal (Nov 25, 2014)

Years ago, I read an interesting description on how things are viewed differently under the law here vs the US. I believe it was something being discussed when my oldest child was studying _derecho_ at ITESO.

It stated that in the US whatever is not prohibited is allowed. And in Mexico, whatever is not allowed is prohibited. 

In this case, my take is that foreigners are allowed to reside in Mexico under either 2 different categories, temporary or permanent residents. That excludes tourists. It can be argued here that because some people have skirted the law, that that makes it legal. But if they ever run across an immigration officer that discovers what they are doing, there is nothing that stops them from denying entry to the country. And it matters not if they have property or vehicles or whatever.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

coondawg said:


> Just as I indicated, Chico, you are unable to show the law, and no one else can either. Trying to reflect the blame to others does not serve you well. Since you are familiar with Forma Migratoria Multiple, does it say it is the form to be used for a person wanting to reside in Mexico for more than 180 days or not? What are RT and RP used for? Man-up.


Maybe because there is no law about doing the border run, Longford keeps saying it is illegal, i Just said "show Me".......
I am not calling these folks law breakers or criminals like Longford does all the time. trying to demean them for whatever reason they have live in Mexico using the 180 border run .
The FMM is used to enter Mexico to complete the RT or RP process among other things...


----------



## Cristobal (Nov 25, 2014)

sparks said:


> These border crosser's property owners and vehicle owners don't care what you call them ..... is my point


But INM definitely cares. 

For those who believe that repetitive issues of an FMM are a legal way to reside in this country, have you ever wondered why no INM officer has explained this option to them when they fail to qualify for a temp or permanent resident status?


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

chicois8 said:


> Maybe because there is no law about doing the border run, Longford keeps saying it is illegal, i Just said "show Me".......
> I am not calling these folks law breakers or criminals like Longford does all the time. trying to demean them for whatever reason they have live in Mexico using the 180 border run .
> The FMM is used to enter Mexico to complete the RT or RP process among other things...


Ok, Chico, I now see where you are coming from. If I understand your comments, your basic problem with this is not that you believe, it's how Longford has handled his comments in reference to this (like coming in from the back door). Now I see the difference and was actually leaning that way (to sorta use the Hound Dog's terminology  ) the more we corresponded. 

I felt like I knew what he was sayin', and it just never bothered me. But, each to his own, ok? Probably, I have also done the same as Longford, but now I am trying to be straight up, as best I can. I can also see your point.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

This never-ending debate about the "legality" of living in Mexico on successive FMM's is one of those gray areas of Mexican immigration law. Until some new regulations are put into place that specifically allow or disallow this practice, there can be no definitive answer. But for those of your who enjoy debating and debating and debating with no real end in sight, carry on!


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

It has nothing to do with "class"; many of us don't have $1500/mth or more to qualify for permanent residence. That has nothing to do with "class"; absolutely nothing. I live on $1,000/mth in Baja and I travel around Mexico when I want to and I always have a place to live AND I can support 2 dogs and have a vehicle. Perhaps you don't travel around Mexico much to be aware of what is going on. I have met MANY expats here in Baja in this sitiuation and I'm sure there are many in other parts of Mexico. This is the benefit of moving/traveling around; you gain a better perspective than someone who lives in a confided environment.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

mes1952 said:


> It has nothing to do with "class"; many of us don't have $1500/mth or more to qualify for permanent residence. That has nothing to do with "class"; absolutely nothing. I live on $1,000/mth in Baja and I travel around Mexico when I want to and I always have a place to live AND I can support 2 dogs and have a vehicle. Perhaps you don't travel around Mexico much to be aware of what is going on. I have met MANY expats here in Baja in this sitiuation and I'm sure there are many in other parts of Mexico. This is the benefit of moving/traveling around; you gain a better perspective than someone who lives in a confided environment.


I like this. My desires and wishes can trump the laws of Mexico.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

My sense/opinion is that these types of FMM and residency discussions are, in almost every instance, elevated to personal attacks by people who, hijacking discussions, attempt to justify, to themselves first, that their being in the country under false pretenses is okay ... because either someone else has done it or they haven't yet been caught. Mexico is their refuge, because of lax enforcement (primarily).

The Mexican government has demonstrated the investment of considerable time and effort enhancing its immigration regulations and those regulations clearly set forth which immigration categories apply to various situations. 

I'm recalling that the questions we see on this forum are almost always from an expat who has been in Mexico for a period of years and who knows they don't qualify for permission to live in Mexico and, therefore, they think their status has been okay because they've told immigration agents they're a tourist in Mexico; they make multiple 'border runs.' 

The questions are typically ones seeking to reconfirm they can still making the border runs without being detected, how long they should remain out of Mexico before re-entering as a tourist (so as not to be detected), and which border crossing points are best for accomplishing this. 

The questions have not (except with maybe a rare exception) about being in Mexico on an FMM as one step in then applying for a residency visa to remain in Mexico. Any observation to the contrary is just not truthfully told, IMO. 

Foreign visitors who intend to enter and remain in Mexico as temporary residents for a period greater than 180 days, and less than 4 years, are expected to apply for, and receive, a _visa de residencia temporal_, or whichever other named document (if it's changed). The requisites for the various status categories are published for all to read, so if someone has a question about them I suggest they take the time to do some of the reading themselves. And for anyone who doesn't understand what it means to establish residency someplace, I can't offer you help beyond suggesting a visit to your local library to do some reading.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

mes1952 said:


> It has nothing to do with "class"; many of us don't have $1500/mth or more to qualify for permanent residence. That has nothing to do with "class"; absolutely nothing. I live on $1,000/mth in Baja and I travel around Mexico when I want to and I always have a place to live AND I can support 2 dogs and have a vehicle. Perhaps you don't travel around Mexico much to be aware of what is going on. I have met MANY expats here in Baja in this sitiuation and I'm sure there are many in other parts of Mexico. This is the benefit of moving/traveling around; you gain a better perspective than someone who lives in a confided environment.


Perhaps my use of the word "class" was unfortunate. I just meant that the expats I know in Mexico are either fortunate enough to be able to meet the financial requirements for living here on a residence visa (through pension income or a job) or in my case, when I arrived in 2007, I was able to qualify for visa to work as a freelance English teacher with no minimum income required. How can you be sure that MANY expats in non-Baja parts of Mexico live on a succession of FMM's? What is a "confided" environment? Surely you can't be referring to Mexico City, one of the most cosmopolitan cities in the world..


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

coondawg said:


> Ok, Chico, I now see where you are coming from. If I understand your comments, your basic problem with this is not that you believe, it's how Longford has handled his comments in reference to this (like coming in from the back door). Now I see the difference and was actually leaning that way (to sorta use the Hound Dog's terminology  ) the more we corresponded.
> 
> I felt like I knew what he was sayin', and it just never bothered me. But, each to his own, ok? Probably, I have also done the same as Longford, but now I am trying to be straight up, as best I can. I can also see your point.



Don't you think if this was against the wishes of Mexico ( living in Mexico on an FMM) they would have made it clear in the last set of Immigration changes recently? Why would the director of immigration tell a town meeting in San Miguel there was no problem doing this.
Maybe with the newer computer systems coming online things will change but for someone who lives in the windy city to call these people law breakers all I can say is show me the law. Maybe he thinks the Mexican Gov. can not close a loophole, these folks are spending money in Mexico and it seems that is all Mexico cares about.......


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It is absolutely a non-issue and up to the *discretion* of the INM border agents. That gives Mexico the ability to easily admit tourists on an FMM as often as they wish to visit, which is good for the economy. However, it also allows the border agent the ability and authority to restrict the length of time one may stay, or to refuse entry to those *deemed* undesireable in the eyes of the agent. It is a simple and uncomplicated procedure.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

joaquinx said:


> I like this. My desires and wishes can trump the laws of Mexico.


I missed the point of this post


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

sparks said:


> I missed the point of this post


I forgot to use html coding.

<font face="sarcasm" >I like this. My desires and wishes can trump the laws of Mexico.!</font>


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

joaquinx said:


> I like this. My desires and wishes can trump the laws of Mexico.


What laws are you referring too? Most countries in the civilized world write down laws on official government documents for all to read!!!


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

chicois8 said:


> What laws are you referring too? Most countries in the civilized world write down laws on official government documents for all to read!!!


It's time to kill this thread when we forget the topic.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

RVGRINGO said:


> It is absolutely a non-issue and up to the *discretion* of the INM border agents. That gives Mexico the ability to easily admit tourists on an FMM as often as they wish to visit, which is good for the economy. However, it also allows the border agent the ability and authority to restrict the length of time one may stay, or to refuse entry to those *deemed* undesireable in the eyes of the agent. It is a simple and uncomplicated procedure.


RV, seems we have a lot of different discussions going on at the same time here on this tread. I haven't seen anyone that has suggested that a TOURIST cannot have more than one FMM. The issue that I see, is people asking about or suggesting that it's ok to tell government officials that you are a tourist (as you and I think of a tourist) to obtain another FMM, when they actually are residing in Mexico (minus the fringes that come with a RT or RP). Some of us think that is being untruthful, but others think it is ok to do that, since so far, no one has been punished for doing so. I think truthfulness is at issue here.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

joaquinx said:


> It's time to kill this thread when we forget the topic.


Maybe not the thread.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

joaquinx said:


> It's time to kill this thread when we forget the topic.





coondawg said:


> Maybe not the thread.


----------



## Cristobal (Nov 25, 2014)

coondawg said:


> Some of us think that is being untruthful, but others think it is ok to do that, since so far, no one has been punished for doing so. I think truthfulness is at issue here.


Punished? I don't think there are any types of penalties unless you consider being denied re-entry as punishment.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

coondawg said:


> RV, seems we have a lot of different discussions going on at the same time here on this tread. I haven't seen anyone that has suggested that a TOURIST cannot have more than one FMM. The issue that I see, is people asking about or suggesting that it's ok to tell government officials that you are a tourist (as you and I think of a tourist) to obtain another FMM, when they actually are residing in Mexico (minus the fringes that come with a RT or RP). Some of us think that is being untruthful, but others think it is ok to do that, since so far, no one has been punished for doing so. I think truthfulness is at issue here.



I do not believe this subject has anything to do with truthfulness, no one is asked by a INM agent when the last time they visited Mexico, ( when the passport is scanned that would tell them) they usually only ask your destination...and then automatically give you 180 days, at least that has been my experience driving into Mexico every year since 2007. Maybe if you are flying in on a 2 week vacation they may only give you 30 days unless you ask for the 180..I do not think Mexico even calls the FMM a tourist permit anymore, now they refer to it as a visitor permit.

Nice baby picture Longford, nice to see the mouth shut,LOL


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

joaquinx said:


> It's time to kill this thread when we forget the topic.


Seems Longford started it on the first page post #4:


Permits issued for permission to be in the country as a tourist do not apply to people who reside in Mexico. Residents aren't tourists.

His usual holier than thou babble........


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

I just wish we could keep it from getting so personal by some people.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

chicois8 said:


> Permits issued for permission to be in the country as a tourist do not apply to people who reside in Mexico.


Now, at long last ... after all of your personal attacks (which, by the way, are also a violation of _regulations_, regulations of this website) ... :focus:. 

The Mexican government's explanation of its regulations are clear as to what foreigners who _reside_ in Mexico and who are in Mexico for _more than _180 days must do. And what does that include?: We don't tell the agents we're tourists, when you're not. I don't think the OP intended to lie to anyone. For someone who might contemplate that, my advice: don't.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

joaquinx said:


> I forgot to use html coding.
> 
> <font face="sarcasm" >I like this. My desires and wishes can trump the laws of Mexico.!</font>


Still no idea ..... too esoteric I guess


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

I think it's about time to close this thread. I'll give the participants a couple of hours for parting shots and then it's bye-bye time.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Maybe there are some expats living near an INM office and could ask for the law/ regulation about folks that do the 180 shuffle ....That could clear up this debate once and for all........


----------



## Cristobal (Nov 25, 2014)

I wrote INM. Who knows when or if they will respond.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

coondawg said:


> RV, seems we have a lot of different discussions going on at the same time here on this tread. I haven't seen anyone that has suggested that a TOURIST cannot have more than one FMM. The issue that I see, is people asking about or suggesting that it's ok to tell government officials that you are a tourist (as you and I think of a tourist) to obtain another FMM, when they actually are residing in Mexico (minus the fringes that come with a RT or RP). Some of us think that is being untruthful, but others think it is ok to do that, since so far, no one has been punished for doing so. I think truthfulness is at issue here.


Ironic the 2 posters thinking alike here have little confidence in Mexicans and think Mexican charateristics are loose valued and corrupt in many posts they have told us but in this one specific incidence want all foreigners to be 100% uncorrupt and honest with a Mexican standing in front of them giving out FMMs. LOL :confused2:


----------



## MJD13 (Aug 11, 2014)

For what it is worth...we live in Sonora, own two houses in Mexico, have a sailboat in Mexico on its second 10 year TIP and cross the border by car (and, occasionally by air) about three times each year for one reason or another. We also have a house in the Tucson area but only spend about 4-6 weeks each year in the States. We have never been hassled at the K21 immigration office near Nogales when obtaining a new FMM after being out of Mexico for only a week or so. We've never done a quick turnaround...recently, I turned one in at the Phoenix airport and got a new one in Hermosillo about three days later without a problem. It is our understanding that there isn't a restriction on the number of times you can visit Mexico each year. But, if you get an FMM, each stay is limited to a maximum of 180 days. We have never seen anything in print that says you have to leave Mexico for X amount of time before a new one can be issued. If you want to stay longer than 180 days, you get a temporal. There is obviously no restriction on buying a home in Mexico with an FMM...it doesn't matter if its a "primary residence" or a "vacation home". What a rant!


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

AlanMexicali said:


> Ironic the 2 posters thinking alike here have little confidence in Mexicans and think Mexican charateristics are loose valued and corrupt in many posts they have told us but in this one specific incidence want all foreigners to be 100% uncorrupt and honest with a Mexican standing in front of them giving out FMMs. LOL :confused2:


I understand that English isn't your first language, so I'm assuming your level of comprehension of many of the discussions on the immigration topic is incomplete. Mexicans, on English-language web forums, from what I've observed over the years, typically respond to legitimate criticisms of Mexico in knee-jerk fashion. Particularly so when it comes to the issue of corruption amongst Mexicans at so many levels. Now we see knee-jerk support for expats who appear to be thumbing their noses at Mexico and Mexicans.

I can't speak for others, but I've been consistent in my remarks about corruption in Mexico, whether the corruption be perpetrated by Mexicans or expats who, I'm assuming, think Mexico is not smart enough to figure-out their misbehaving. 

So, why is it that you seem so supportive of wrong-doers? 

Don't bother to answer. I think I know the answer to that question. 

:spit:


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

MJD13 said:


> For what it is worth...we live in Sonora, own two houses in Mexico, have a sailboat in Mexico


Alamos? Congrats! What a wonderful, and off-the-radar destination for all too many expats. But totally understandable for someone who enjoys Tucson


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Longford said:


> I understand that English isn't your first language, so I'm assuming your level of comprehension of many of the discussions on the immigration topic is incomplete. Mexicans, on English-language web forums, from what I've observed over the years, typically respond to legitimate criticisms of Mexico in knee-jerk fashion. Particularly so when it comes to the issue of corruption amongst Mexicans at so many levels. Now we see knee-jerk support for expats who appear to be thumbing their noses at Mexico and Mexicans.
> 
> I can't speak for others, but I've been consistent in my remarks about corruption in Mexico, whether the corruption be perpetrated by Mexicans or expats who, I'm assuming, think Mexico is not smart enough to figure-out their misbehaving.
> 
> ...


What makes you think that Alan is not a native speaker of English?


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Longford said:


> I understand that English isn't your first language, so I'm assuming your level of comprehension of many of the discussions on the immigration topic is incomplete. Mexicans, on English-language web forums, from what I've observed over the years, typically respond to legitimate criticisms of Mexico in knee-jerk fashion. Particularly so when it comes to the issue of corruption amongst Mexicans at so many levels. Now we see knee-jerk support for expats who appear to be thumbing their noses at Mexico and Mexicans.
> 
> I can't speak for others, but I've been consistent in my remarks about corruption in Mexico, whether the corruption be perpetrated by Mexicans or expats who, I'm assuming, think Mexico is not smart enough to figure-out their misbehaving.
> 
> ...


 You seem delusional about some things others have no problem at all understanding but of course they live in Mexico and many full time for years. I guess you won´t get it from the Windy City ever. 

However if you ever do live here you will slowly understand some of what you think you know now, which some of it is wrong or just made up.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Isla Verde said:


> I think it's about time to close this thread. I'll give the participants a couple of hours for parting shots and then it's bye-bye time.



Posted at 3:11, now 6:02=2hours:51 min. please lets no perpetuate this...You can't make sense out of nonsense...........


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)




----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> Posted at 3:11, now 6:02=2hours:51 min. please lets no perpetuate this...You can't make sense out of nonsense...........


Thanks for keeping track of the time for me, chicois8.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

I have not heard any reference to the fact that at least 3 of us on this forum have directly asked Immigration officials the question about the legality of living long term in Mexico on serial 180 day FMMs (Tundra Green in Guadalajara, myself at the airport in Mexico City, and I believe it was BelizeGirl at the border crossing from Belize).

In all three cases the answer was that it is not illegal and it is not prohibited under the legislation. And no, I have no personal concern about this because I could qualify for permanent residence based under several different provisions, including Vinculo Familiar, owning a house in Mexico, and my income.

However, I continue to think it is unfair to characterize those people who love Mexico and live long term in Mexico on serial 180 day permits as scofflaws and liars, given that those of us who have directly asked the question of Mexican Immigration officials have been told it is *not illegal*. In previous posts, Longford, you have referred to border agents who allow these serial entries as lazy or corrupt. But at least when TG and I asked the question, there was absolutely nothing to be gained by the officials responding, as we were asking a theoretical question, not trying to get in on these serial permits ourselves. 

(Of course I agree 100% that individual border agents have the discretion to bar anyone who is not a Mexican national from entering Mexico. That is the rule at any international border, I believe.)

For those of you who think that living in Mexico on serial 180 day FMMs is a dishonest practice: 

-> Do you think the Mexican Immigration agents are incapable of interpreting their own law correctly?

-> Or do you think the three of us who have reported these responses from immigration officials are lying??

Inquiring minds want to know...


----------

